# I don't really understand



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi all!

I have taken a break from active taming but the last couple of days I have just been experimenting with what they are comfortable with.

I can put my hand palm open on the cage bars within an inch or two of them and they aren't bothered at all. I can stand near the cage and chat to them, they slowly blink, fluff out slightly, put their head on the side to listen, I have even heard a soft tentative little cheep in response.

I have tried opening the cage and holding millet near the entrance to the door, one or the other or both will come hopping towards me. I have experimented with where I can put my hand open and palm facing down in their cage. They pay zero attention to it unless it is within about 3 inches of them then they go slightly skinny and get wary but don't panic or even hop away.

If I am more than 3 inches away they will often perch on one foot and crack their beak. In the morning to get them off their food and water dishes to replenish them I have to make "shoo shoo" noises to get them to move.

What I don't understand is that they largely don't seem bothered by me even when I am very close, in a sense they even seem to like me. They certainly weren't interested in listening to what I had to say even a few weeks ago. However! They don't want to hang out with me.

What is going on! Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That’s pretty typical 🤣 it’s also great news! They no longer see you as a potential predator and it’s the first step in them deciding to adopt you as part of their flock later on, if they do. Here’s where spending time with them counts the most because rather than just a “roommate” who they know won’t bother them they can start to see you as a companion. So even if you just eat dinner in the same room as them or read or work next to their cage, it’s a good idea!


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

When I am not at work or running errands I am nearly always in the same room as them. They are able to watch me eat, drink, watch tv, listen to music, sleep. Listen to my snoring if I do that! 

Do I have to continue hand feeding a lot to get them used to me? Or can I open their cage, turn on some music and wait for them to pop out now both of them have the ability to get a little height at least?

Should I just try to put my hand palm down closer to them for a bit? 

I dunno how do I move forward to make them confident little birds and potential companions?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope, you don’t have to constantly try to hand feed. This is good for getting them used to you but not much good for bonding since they’ll always go to you for food if they don’t see you as a threat regardless of if they actually consider you part of their flock or not.

It sounds like you’re doing all the right things! Talking to them out loud (for example, you walk into the room and say “hi girls, the weather looks so nice today!” or something similar, you don’t have to be right next to their cage or anything) is great too, budgies can tell when they’re being spoken to like humans can. That’s actually how I had my breakthrough with Mallorn, I’d talk to her about random stuff all the time and by including her in my conversations one day she just hopped over and clung to the cage bars, looking at me intently.
Obviously every bird is different but it definitely helps to do that!


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I have always spoken to them. If I do something like drop a fork I say to them "oops! I'm a noisy lady! Oh dear I am too loud for little girls"

Do you think they recognise me at This point or would they react the same to anyone?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it’s going to be slow going because they’re happy with each other as well so it’s not as “necessary” instinctually to find a bond with someone else. However I’m not saying that to discourage you but to reassure you that you’re doing everything right for your ladies and it takes time to build familiarity 💜💜

They would definitely be scared of a stranger approaching them that isn’t you, if that helps😉


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I would have loved to have just one budgie to build a strong bond. However I am gone so much of the daylight hours working it just would've been cruel to let one birdo spend their life alone. My choice was between zero or two tbh. Not ideal, but what I had to do.

I also feel my personality is very similar to a budgie, I prefer social interactions where I can do my own thing, with limited touching or being touched.

👌


----------

